# le nouveau-né n'est pas une cire vierge



## satyrr

Bonjour/Hi,

Comment traduire cette expression colorée ci-dessous:

*"il est évident que le nouveau-né n'est pas une cire vierge et que les interactions foeto-maternelles sont riches et dépassent le registre biologique"*


Proposition: _...the newborn baby is not a sealed box (?)_

Merci/Thanks


----------



## hrvg

Bonsoir,
Cette phrase ne veux rien dire en français (sauf erreur de ma part)


----------



## frenchifried

Is not a virgin/unlit candle - meaning that the newborn baby has already registered some intellectual (?)  knowledge from its mother.


----------



## petit1

virgin candle wax
virgin clay


----------



## meristel

"not a blank page / board" peut-être ?

J'avoue n'avoir jamais entendu l'expression "cire vierge" en français moi non plus.


----------



## petit1

la cire vierge n'a pas encore été modelée .
Je pense aussi à l'argile qui n'a pas encore de forme.

J'aime bien "blank page".


----------



## hrvg

Ce n'est pas la flamme (l'esprit ou autre pour être mesquin) que la vierge a reçu... ce qui signifie que le nouveau-né à la connaissance de sa mère.


----------



## Martyn94

It means that new-born babies are not (literally) virgin wax, ie a block of wax that has not yet been formed into a moulded shape, like a candle. They have already been influenced by the rich interactions between mother and unborn baby in the womb. The proper English for "cire vierge" is "raw wax". I hope it is reasonably clear what "virgin wax" means as a metaphor: if we need to explain it further, please ask.


----------



## Martyn94

frenchifried said:


> Is not a virgin/unlit candle - meaning that the newborn baby has already registered some intellectual (?)  knowledge from its mother.


It is not that the wax is unlit: it is that is unshaped, not moulded. Of course the text is saying that the baby _has _​already been shaped, by interactions in the womb. Petit1 and meristem beat me to it.


----------



## Nicomon

Je serais aussi tentée de traduire littéralement par "_virgin wax_".

Mais après lecture de ces exemples pris dans d'autres contextes : 





> Autrefois, on nous disait : _« Les bébés ne sont pas compétents, ils ne savent rien, il faut leur apprendre tout. C'est une *cire vierge* sur laquelle on peut écrire n'importe quelle histoire »._
> _La mémoire est *une cire vierge*, le tiroir ne s'est pas encore ouvert, où ranger le linge des souvenirs._


 J'ajoute mon vote au "_blank page_" de meristel.


----------



## frenchifried

I agree - "blank page" gets my vote too


----------



## Martyn94

It's sad to lose the implication that the baby has been _shaped ,_not just written on. But nothing I have tried works. So yes: blank page.


----------



## Itisi

For what it's worth, I think the wax idea is to do with an imprint, as in a recording, rather than a moulding...


----------



## OLN

hrvg said:


> Cette phrase ne veut rien dire en français (sauf erreur de ma part)





Martyn94 said:


> It's sad to lose the implication that the baby has been _shaped ,_not just written on. But nothing I have tried works. So yes: blank page.


L'image de la cire vierge semble claire ; durant l'Antiquité, on écrivait avec un stylet sur des tablettes de cire. Je suis donc tout à fait d'accord avec Itisi.

 En français, on parle plus volontiers de table rase (tabula rasa) que de tablette de cire vierge.
N'emploie-t-on pas l'expression latine _tabula rasa_ aussi en anglais ?
ou _blank slate_, si on veut s'écarter de l'Antiquité ?


----------



## Martyn94

"Blank slate" is fine for table rase, and we also have tabula rasa for the dwindling number of latinists. But blank page seems better: using slates is hardly even a folk-memory by now. Blank/clean slate remains as a slightly worn cliché, though often in contexts which imply that it has previously been written on but that has been cleaned off.

I cannot say I am entirely persuaded about cire vierge. Using wax tablets to write on is a very long time ago, and I wonder how many younger people know that it ever happened (unless eg tablette de cire vierge were still a live idea, as you imply it is not); while working wax into candles etc seems to be a popular current hobby. The product looks, as you would expect, like oblong "pains" of wax (looking rather more like a baby than like a tablet, but not very close to either): the only description I have found says that it is wax "qui n'a pas servi et qui n'est pas ouvrée". It can't in any event matter much whether it means moulded, written or recorded on: the ideas are not materially different in this context. Perhaps  I just thought that moulding seemed a more romantic idea.


----------



## OLN

Je ne date pas vraiment de l'Antiquité non plus.  
Savoir qu'on écrivait autrefois sur des tablettes de cire et connaître le terme_ table rase_ est de la culture générale, qui n'a rien à voir avec l'âge (admettons que l'on en apprend plus sur _tabula rasa_ à 17 ans, en classe de philo).

Texte du CNRS :





> loin d'être la table rase ou la cire vierge à laquelle on le comparait  naguère, il possède à sa naissance ...


Cet auteur utilise cire vierge dans le même contexte et dans le même sens :


> L'esprit, à la naissance, est pour eux comme une « table rase », une cire vierge, où s'impriment les connaissances issues de l'expérience


Il n'est pas impossible qu'un autre auteur confonde cire vierge et pâte à modeler, mais ça me paraît un peu tiré par les cheveux. 

Va pour _blank page_, s'il n'y a pas mieux.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis aussi d'accord avec Itisi. Et comme la notion de _cire vierge _est ancienne, je n'écarterais pas l'idée de le traduire par _blank slate 
_pour garder le même registre.

Lu au sujet de Locke - c'est moi qui souligne. 





> Les idées complexes se ramènent à des idées simples qui sont toutes issues de l'expérience. À l'origine, l'âme est vide.
> Elle est une _tabula rasa_ (la _tabula rasa_ ou table rase *est la tablette de cire vierge* où l'on écrivait autrefois) où viennent s'inscrire les idées.
> 
> Source : http://sos.philosophie.free.fr/locke.php
> 
> John Locke in his _Essay Concerning Human Understanding_ restated the importance of the experience of the senses over speculation and sets out the case that the human mind at birth is a complete, but receptive, *blank slate (scraped tablet or tabula rasa)* upon which experience imprints knowledge.
> 
> Source : www.age-of-the-sage.org/philosophy/john_locke_tabula_rasa.html


 Extrait d'un document PDF de 40 pages :





> *Locke* provides the analogy of a* blank sheet of paper*, or an *empty drawer*, which is later sketched and filled with experience.



Et aussi pour ceux qui comme moi auraient oublié les notions de philo apprises à 17 ans : 





> _"Tabula rasa" is Latin for a "blank (*wax*) writing tablet", the English equivalent would be "blank slate". In philosophy it refers to the theory that individuals are born without built-in mental content and that their knowledge comes from experience and perception.
> 
> _Source : http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Tabula_rasa


----------



## satyrr

Thank you very much / Merci beaucoup


----------



## Martyn94

OLN and Nicomon have clearly settled that "cire de vierge/tablette de cire vierge" exists as a metaphor, and that it is derived from the use of wax writing tablets. Though it is (mildly) interesting that all three of their French quotes either set the expression in the past (they were used autrefois, the expression was applied naguère) or explicate the reference ("une table rase, une cire vierge"). So I suspect that it is a pretty stale metaphor for most hearers: they will get the sense, but perhaps not bring to mind any image of wax tablets - I suspect most kids forget their bac philo curriculum rather quicker than Nicomon has. Interlopers like me get the sense but misconstrue where it came from - virgin wax would certainly be no use in BE, and tabula rasa not much better: we do not have bac philo here. But of course we have already resisted those temptations.


----------



## Kelly B

I understand the objection to _blank slate,_ but in my mind it is so firmly established as an idiom that I see it as perfectly appropriate. We still use_ start with a clean slate _and_ wipe the slate clean, _too_, _and they're based on the same concept.
All the better that it's outdated in precisely the same way as the French version.

Edit: ...on the other hand...

_Isn't just a lump of (raw) clay _would work for me, too.


----------



## Hildy1

I agree with Kelly B: a lump of clay, an unformed lump of clay


----------



## OLN

Martyn94 said:


> Though it is (mildly) interesting that all three of their French quotes either set the expression in the past (they were used autrefois, the expression was applied naguère) or explicate the reference ("une table rase, une cire vierge").
> Essayerais-tu de faire flèche de tout bois ?
> Ne mélangeons pas tout. L'emploi du passé dans les exemples cités a deux raisons distinctes : 1) On écrivait autrefois sur des tablettes de cire et 2) On comparait naguère le nouveau-né à une cire vierge ; la théorie a été remise en question, et c'est exactement ce que dit le texte de satyrr.
> So I suspect that it is a pretty stale metaphor for most hearers: they will get the sense, but perhaps not bring to mind any image of wax tablets - I suspect most kids forget their bac philo curriculum rather quicker than Nicomon has. (C'est moi qui parlais du bac) Heureusement que culture ne s'arrête pas au programme du bac . Il existe de par le monde des millions de francophones ayant suffisamment de connaissances générales pour comprendre le sens de "cire vierge" (surout dans un tel contexte) et pouvoir l'expliquer à ceux qui ne savent pas, pour peu que ceux-ci acceptent les explications.
> A qui penses-tu que s'adresse ce texte ? à Des vieillards, des historiens de l'Antiquité ou des prix Nobel ?


----------



## Martyn94

Kelly B said:


> Edit: ...on the other hand...
> 
> _Isn't just a lump of (raw) clay _would work for me, too.


That's roughly where I started from, and I think it is perfectly good for the sense. But I am persuaded that the tabula/tablet/slate/page metaphor has a better basis in the French. As between blank slate and blank page it doesn't really matter in the least: all these metaphors are stone dead: they are just noises with a vague sense (and it is good in this case that they are dead, because the original text has a sophisticated meaning which might prove at odds with anything too specific).


----------



## Itisi

Kelly B said:


> _Isn't just a lump of (raw) clay _would work for me, too.



If the author had meant clay, s/he would have written 'argile', and not 'cire'.


----------



## Kelly B

Very true. I thought that _cire _refers to those Latin tablets rather than molding something, and so the slate image is a better direct equivalent. I prefer it. Even so, as an alternative for describing the way a newborn develops intellect or personality, I think the clay image works, too.


----------



## Martyn94

Itisi said:


> If the author had meant clay, s/he would have written 'argile', and not 'cire'.



If they had meant "tablette" they could have said so too.They used a dead metaphor: I think we can let it rest in peace.


----------



## Hildy1

I remember an ad in France for children's shoes that compared babies' feet to "de la cire molle". At that time in France, little children's shoes were like tiny army boots (I still have my son's first shoes of that kind), whereas English children wore very light, soft shoes. The comparison sounds similar to the one in the original post.

The image of "cire vierge" may not go back as far as wax tablets; sealing wax was still used for important documents much more recently.


----------



## Nicomon

> I suspect most kids forget their bac philo curriculum rather quicker than Nicomon has. (C'est moi qui parlais du bac)


@OLN : oui, c'est toi qui as parlé du bac, mais je crois que Martyn a écrit mon pseudo en faisant référence à la fin du post 17. 
Je n'ai hélas pas fait de latin, et si je l'ai déjà apprise, je ne me souvenais pas de la notion philosophique de « tabula rasa ». 


> Extrait d'un document PDF de 40 pages :
> 
> Locke provides the analogy of a* blank sheet of paper*, or an *empty drawer*, which is later sketched and filled with experience.
> 
> *Et aussi pour ceux qui comme moi auraient oublié les notions de philo apprises à 17 ans :
> *
> _"Tabula rasa" is Latin for a "blank *(wax) *writing tablet", the English equivalent would be "blank slate". In philosophy it refers to the theory that individuals are born without built-in mental content and that their knowledge comes from experience and perception.
> 
> _Source : http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Tabula_rasa


----------



## OLN

Martyn94 said:


> If they had meant "tablette" they could have said so too.
> _Cire vierge_ est d'une telle évidence dans le contexte, alors pourquoi rajouterait-on "tablette" en sous-titre pour les mal-entendants ?
> _Vierge_ sous-entend *vierge de toute écriture*.
> NB : Je n'avais cherché des citations en ligne contenant à la fois _cire vierge_ et _table rase_ que pour démontrer qu'on fait référence à une seule et même chose.
> Peine perdue.
> 
> L'image n'est pas celle d'une boule amorphe de pâte ou d'argile à modeler, mais d'une tablette en cire lisse et encore vierge.





Martyn94 said:


> all these metaphors are stone dead: they are just noises with a vague  sense (and it is good in this case that they are dead, because the  original text has a sophisticated meaning which might prove at odds with  anything too specific).
> Trop sophistiqué pour une personne, par conséquent dépassé, et tant mieux ?!
> They used a dead metaphor: I think we can let it rest in peace. Who is "we" ? Libre à toi de t'exprimer en ton nom, mais il n'engage que toi d'affirmer sans autre fondement que ta propre perception que la métaphore aurait fait son temps.


Ne l'oublions pas, on est là pour éclairer satyrr. Qu'il ait remercié 8 messages auparavant est rassurant.


----------



## Nicomon

> NB : Je n'avais cherché des citations en ligne contenant à la fois _cire vierge_ et _table rase_ que pour démontrer qu'on fait référence à une seule et même chose.
> Peine perdue.


 Ce n'était peine perdue en ce qui me concerne. J'avais associé « _cire vierge _» à « _page vierge (de toute écriture) _» mais j'ai appris (ou réappris) le sens philosophique de l'expression « _table rase _», et son équivalent latin. Alors, merci.  

C'est exprès que j'ai mis "*wax*" en gras dans la définition anglaise de "_tabula rasa_" . 

Cette phrase connexe - à mon avis limpide de clarté - convaincra peut-être les sceptiques qu'il n'est pas question de «_ pâte à modeler _». Je dirais qu'à la rigueur, l'image est proche du "_sealing wax_" qu'hildy a mentionné. 





> Ce préjugé consiste à penser qu’un esprit arrive devant le savoir comme une *cire vierge *sur laquelle il suffirait* d’imprimer les connaissances
> *qu’on veut lui inculquer.



*Edit : *Je crois que la phrase serait plus claire (plus juste?) si l'auteur avait écrit, comme je l'ai lu : 





> *Le cerveau *du nouveau-né n'est donc pas une cire vierge comme on l'a très longtemps cru.


----------



## Itisi

Ce préjugé consiste à penser qu’un esprit arrive devant le savoir comme une *cire vierge *sur laquelle il suffirait* d’imprimer les connaissances *qu’on veut lui inculquer.


----------

